# In need of an old Murray meter base jaw/clip...



## ChristMestre70 (Nov 3, 2011)

I've got a customer with a 1969 Murray Manufacturing meter base (# RL102AF) that is missing a jaw/clip.

Anyone have success finding 40 year old meter base parts? And where?

Or know of a reputable manufacturer to custom make a replacement that's UL rated?

They're stuck with half power to their home until we find a replacement.

Thanks!
Chris T.


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

I think almost every EC always has a few milk crates full of miscellaneous salvaged meter guts, fuse blocks, circuit breakers, panel buss parts, etc., for emergency repairs on older equipment like that. You might want to call around to some of the older electrical contracting outfits in your area, as they may have a similar stash hanging around. They will most likely have to come out to try and match it up as it’s often a little difficult to go by memory alone for something like that.
If you don’t have any luck finding someone with parts, you may just end up having to replace the meter can. If it’s a multi-meter stack, I know it can be expensive and an inconvenience to the other tenants, but what else can you really be expected to do with 40+ year old equipment.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

DuMass said:


> . . .but what else can you really be expected to do with 40+ year old equipment.


Show Due Diligence and Duty of Care in solving this problem and I think Mr. 70 is already doing that.


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

GettingBy said:


> Show Due Diligence and Duty of Care in solving this problem and I think Mr. 70 is already doing that.


Well, I guess I can appreciate the insight, but did you also have something you wanted contribute regarding the OP’s inquiry?


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

ChristMestre70 said:


> I've got a customer with a 1969 Murray Manufacturing meter base (# RL102AF) that is missing a jaw/clip.
> 
> Anyone have success finding 40 year old meter base parts? And where?
> 
> ...



Do these look anything like what you have?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Meter-Socket-Murray-MML-LA-905-Receptacle-Switchgear-/350384207350?pt=BI_Electrical_Equipment_Tools&hash=item519486b5f6

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MURRAY-200A-1-Phase-3-wire-Ringless-Meter-Socket-4-Jaw-/110703728250?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c674d67a


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

DuMass said:


> Well, I guess I can appreciate the insight, but did you also have something you wanted contribute regarding the OP’s inquiry?


Nah. Except that if he gets someone's old stock it'd be good if there was a way to test that the item is still within manuf's specs.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I have ran into this before and ended up swapping out the internals from a new socket. I just taped up the live feeds and did some careful measuring to get the mounts centered correctly. Check the depth of the base too so the meter sits correctly with the cover/ring. Sometimes you can even use the old base but change the pinch connector itself, this will save you a lot of hassle as far as measuring for center and having the right depth.


----------



## JBrzoz00 (Jan 11, 2011)

Power Point Used Electrical
(248) 442-0810

20741 Inkster Rd, Farmington Hills, MI 48336


----------

